# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Madre mía!!! han descubierto América!!!

## NoRegistrado

Mira que hay gente que durante décadas lo lleva diciendo y argumentando, siendo ninguneados continuamente.
Ahora se han dado cuenta de la importante función de las llanuras de inundación, y como dice el de la CHD "no vamos a vivir contra las inundaciones sino con las inundaciones".
También se han dado cuenta de que estrangular y canalizar un río tiene efectos contrarios a los perseguidos aguas abajo.

Más vale tarde que nunca, alguna subvención estarán pillando, sino no me explico éste cambio.
Ahora bien, en muchas zonas se sigue canalizando y "escollerizando"

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

aberroncho (04-feb-2014),FEDE (04-feb-2014),Varanya (04-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Aunque es de un país extranjero, qué bien vendría una campaña parecida aquí:



Aquí lo que se dice es: "He construido en zona inundable porque las autoridades no me han dicho nada y ahora pido que papá Estado construya todo tipo de defensas para que el malvado río no se lleve mi casita".

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

embalses al 100% (07-feb-2014),Varanya (04-feb-2014)

----------

